# September Speedsolving Competition | All WCA events 2x2-7x7, 3x3 OH, Skewb, Pyra, Mega, SQ-1, FMC, and 3BLD



## Hyperion (Aug 3, 2022)

I will be hosting an online competition for September; it will include all WCA events *except* for 4 and 5BLD, and MBLD. The first round will start on September 1st and end on the 7th. The second round will start on the 8th and finish on the 15th. The 3rd round will start on the 16th and end on the 23rd. The top 12 will advance from the first round and move to the second and the top 8 will advance to the 3rd.
*Events: *2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 3x3OH, Skewb, Pyraminx, SQ-1, Megaminx, Clock, FMC and 3x3 blindfolded

*Scoring: *I will just be ranking you based on your times, and the winner of 3x3 will be the winner of the competition. The link to the rankings sheet is here: Rankings

*Rules: *Please use the official WCA regulations, 15 seconds of inspection time, count +2's and DNF fairly. Please note that you don't have to have a stackmat timer, you can do this on a phone. Just please don't start with the cube in your hands. And don't rehearse the scrambles.

*Registration: *The registration will close on September 1st. You can find the registrants here: Registrants

*Times: *Please DM me the times and I will enter them into this spreadsheet: Times


----------



## turtwig (Aug 3, 2022)

Hyperion said:


> 2x2: 12th place
> 3x3: 8th place
> 12+8=20
> 20/2=10 (2 is from the number of events I competed in)


This might be your intention, but if you're taking an average rank, then you're encouraging people to only participate in the even they are best at. In your example, say that the person is better at 3x3 than 2x2. If they compete in both, they get a score of 10, but if they drop 2x2, their score goes down to 8. My impression is that sum of rank schemes are usually there to encourage all-roundedness, so generally for events you don't compete in your rank counts as (number of participants)+1. That way you are not punished for competing in more events.


----------



## Timona (Aug 3, 2022)

...


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 3, 2022)

Timona said:


> ...


whuat i don't get it


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 3, 2022)

Hyperion said:


> I will be hosting an online competition for September; it will include all WCA events *except* for 4 and 5BLD, and MBLD. The first round will start on September 1st and end on the 7th. The second round will start on the 8th and finish on the 15th. The 3rd round will start on the 16th and end on the 23rd. The top 8 will advance from the first round and move to the second and the top 5 will advance to the 3rd.
> *Events: *2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 3x3OH, Skewb, Pyraminx, SQ-1, Megaminx, Clock and 3x3 blindfolded
> 
> *Scoring: *I will be using a scoring method that I got from Baseballjello67 where you add your ranks and divide it by the number of events you entered, the person with the lowest score wins. The link to the ranking sheet is here: Rankings
> ...


Here is a suggestion. They can only get a sum of ranks if they compete in 3 or more events.


----------



## Timona (Aug 3, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> whuat i don't get it


There's too many.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 3, 2022)

That makes sense, I will probably just put individual ranks for each event based on time.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 3, 2022)

Hyperion said:


> I will be hosting an online competition for September; it will include all WCA events *except* for 4 and 5BLD, and MBLD. The first round will start on September 1st and end on the 7th. The second round will start on the 8th and finish on the 15th. The 3rd round will start on the 16th and end on the 23rd. The top 8 will advance from the first round and move to the second and the top 5 will advance to the 3rd.
> *Events: *2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 3x3OH, Skewb, Pyraminx, SQ-1, Megaminx, Clock and 3x3 blindfolded
> 
> *Scoring: *I will be using a scoring method that I got from Baseballjello67 where you add your ranks and divide it by the number of events you entered, the person with the lowest score wins. The link to the ranking sheet is here: Rankings
> ...


How do you register?


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 3, 2022)

Just type what events you want to do in the thread.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 3, 2022)

3x3, 4x4, 3x3OH, Clock, Square-1


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 3, 2022)

You're entered.


----------



## White KB (Aug 3, 2022)

turtwig said:


> This might be your intention, but if you're taking an average rank, then you're encouraging people to only participate in the even they are best at. In your example, say that the person is better at 3x3 than 2x2. If they compete in both, they get a score of 10, but if they drop 2x2, their score goes down to 8. My impression is that sum of rank schemes are usually there to encourage all-roundedness, so generally for events you don't compete in your rank counts as (number of participants)+1. That way you are not punished for competing in more events.


How about we decide on a main event and then whoever wins that event wins the comp? That's how the WCA does it. It might be a biased system, but at least it's proven and easy to calculate.

we all know the main event is going to be clock, but 3x3 is a good option too


----------



## White KB (Aug 3, 2022)

Hyperion said:


> Just type what events you want to do in the thread.


3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 3BLD, FMC (it wasn't listed but you said every event except bigBLD/MBLD but then didn't mention FMC in the event list), OH, Clock, Megaminx, Pyraminx, Skewb, Square-1


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 3, 2022)

Sounds good to me. I am going to go with the most popular event and say 3x3.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 3, 2022)

I forgot about FMC but I can put it on there.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 3, 2022)

Registered


----------



## bulkocuber (Aug 3, 2022)

I would like to do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3OH, 3BLD and mega.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 3, 2022)

Registered


----------



## otcami23 (Aug 3, 2022)

I would like to do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Skewb, Pyraminx and Square-1


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Aug 3, 2022)

_ I will do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, skewb, pyraminx_


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 3, 2022)

octami23 and CubeEnthusiast15, you are registered.


----------



## turtwig (Aug 3, 2022)

I'll sign up for everything except Clock and FMC.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 3, 2022)

Registered.


----------



## Samt1210 (Aug 4, 2022)

I would like to do 5x5 4x4 3x3 2x2 skewb megaminx pyraminx 3x3 oh


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 4, 2022)

Registered.


----------



## BalsaCuber (Aug 4, 2022)

Can i do 2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, 4x4, Pyraminx, and square-1?


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 4, 2022)

Registered


----------



## Timona (Aug 4, 2022)

I have succumbed. 

Sign me up for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3OH, Megaminx, Skewb and FMC


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 4, 2022)

Registered.


----------



## BalsaCuber (Aug 5, 2022)

could I add skews to my registration


----------



## BalsaCuber (Aug 5, 2022)

skewb


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 5, 2022)

2-5 skewb pyra 3oh squan fmc


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 5, 2022)

BalsaCuber said:


> skewb


There's a button called edit, you know


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 5, 2022)

I updated your registration BalsaCuber, and you are registered NigelTheCuber.


----------



## Jason Tzeng (Aug 5, 2022)

Want to sign up 2 to 5, skewb and clock thanks. (pyra is main but it just broken bruh)


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 5, 2022)

Registered.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 6, 2022)

Come on guys, let's see if we can atleast get to 15 people registered.


----------



## DUDECUBER (Aug 6, 2022)

could I do 2-4, FMC , OH, Pyraminx, Skewb, and Square-1


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 7, 2022)

Registered.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 7, 2022)

I want to do 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 oh, 3x3 blindfolded and FMC


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 7, 2022)

Registered.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 8, 2022)

Please keep registering, the more people there is the more fun the competition will be.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 8, 2022)

Am I registered, @Hyperion?


If I am not, I'll do 2-5, FMC, Skewb, and Clock


----------



## Jack_Slattery27 (Aug 8, 2022)

2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3OH, Skewb, Pyraminx, SQ-1 and Fewest Moves.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 9, 2022)

baseballjello67 and Jack_Slattery27, y'all are both registered.


----------



## Twisted Cubing (Aug 9, 2022)

2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3OH, Skewb, Pyraminx, SQ-1, Clock for me thanks


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 10, 2022)

Registered.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 11, 2022)

How do I DM you with my times?


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 11, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> How do I DM you with my times?



Hover over somebody's username


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> View attachment 20326
> Hover over somebody's username


Ok thanks


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 13, 2022)

TheSlowCuber, you are registered.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 15, 2022)

Would any more people like to register?


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 15, 2022)

Registration is open until September 1st. I decided that top 12 will advance to the 2nd round and top 8 will advance to the 3rd round, and the winner of 3x3 wins the competition.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 15, 2022)

Please add Square-1 for me!


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 15, 2022)

I added it.


----------



## Lightshyper (Aug 16, 2022)

2x2,3x3,4x4,3x3OH,SQ-1,3BLD,FMC.


----------



## Jack Law (Aug 16, 2022)

i will do 2x2 3x3 5x5 skewb pyraminx and 3x3 oh


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 16, 2022)

Jack Law and Lightshyper, you are both registered.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 22, 2022)

Registration closes in 10 days. Would anyone else like to register?


----------



## BalsaCuber (Aug 22, 2022)

What did i register for? I forgot


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 22, 2022)

2-4, OH, Skewb, pyra, mega, and Squan I think.


----------



## BalsaCuber (Aug 23, 2022)

ok thanks.


----------



## GrettGrett (Aug 24, 2022)

sign me up for 2x2-4x4 sq1 clock pyraminx and skewb


----------



## hyn (Aug 24, 2022)

Can I just do squan?


----------



## Oliver Pällo (Aug 24, 2022)

All events except fmc


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 24, 2022)

GrettGrett and Oliver Pallo, you are both registered.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 24, 2022)

hyn said:


> Can I just do squan?


If you would like to do anymore events, just post what you would like to do on this thread.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 24, 2022)

Can I register for 2x2-5x5, skewb, megaminx, pyraminx, and OH pls


----------



## Oliver Pällo (Aug 24, 2022)

Is there a discord server for this comp? If not I think it would be better because it is much easier than the forum (speaking from experience). If you need any help let me know!


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 24, 2022)

Oliver Pällo said:


> Is there a discord server for this comp? If not I think it would be better because it is much easier than the forum (speaking from experience). If you need any help let me know!


I don't have discord, Sorry.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 24, 2022)

Thanks for offering help though!


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 24, 2022)

You are registered helloimcubedup.


----------



## Aldhi R. (Aug 29, 2022)

I would like to do 3x3, 3bld and fmc.


----------



## Oliver Pällo (Aug 29, 2022)

add fmc to my reg


----------



## Hyperion (Sep 2, 2022)

All of you should be registered. Sorry I have not posted the scrambles. I just got into school and got a bucketload of homework. I will post the scrambles sometime tomorrow or today.


----------



## Hyperion (Sep 3, 2022)

Scrambles:
2x2
1. R2 F2 U R U2 F' R2 U2 F 
2. F R F' U R2 U' F' R' U2
3. F2 U R U' R2 F U R' U' R'
4. R' F2 R' U2 F U' R2 U F 
5. U' F R' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R'
3x3
1. L' U2 L2 F2 R B2 R' F2 R2 D2 R F' U L F' U2 L D2 L' D' 
2. R B' U L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 F' D L' B D' L2 
3. L U R F L' F B U2 R2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D F2 D' F2 
4. F' B D L F' R2 U' F R' L2 F L2 U2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 F2 
5. B2 F L2 D2 B R2 U2 B R2 B' U2 R B2 L' B U F D R' U2 
4x4
1. B' D L' F R B L F' R' F2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 L' B2 L U2 R2 U Rw2 Fw2 U2 B L' Uw2 B D2 L Fw2 F' L2 Fw2 Uw' L B2 D2 B Fw Uw R' F2 Rw2 Uw D' 
2. L' F' R U' F' R' B' R B2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 Fw2 L F2 Rw2 D2 F Uw2 L F2 R2 F' Uw2 L Uw' L2 F' L U' Fw U' Rw2 Uw Fw2 R U2 D' 
3. L F R2 B D2 F U2 F' R2 F R2 F2 U' F R' F' D2 L2 B2 F Uw2 B Rw2 R' Uw2 F L' B' D2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' B' Uw' R2 Uw' R' B Rw F' Uw' U2 Rw Fw2 
4. U' B' D2 B' F' U2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 R B' L U F R' B' L2 F Fw2 D F' Uw2 B Rw2 Fw2 U' F2 U2 F' D' Fw2 Rw L' D' Rw B Fw Rw L2 Fw' B2 Uw2 B L2 
5. B2 D' F D2 B L2 B2 L' U R2 U2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F Fw2 D Fw2 Uw2 R2 B U' Rw2 R2 D' Fw2 B' F Rw' U2 L R' D' Uw Fw2 B' Rw Fw' L2 U F2 
5x5
1. F' Lw F' Dw2 B F2 R' Lw Uw' F Bw2 R' B2 U2 R Fw' Bw2 F2 Uw' Lw U2 Lw2 D Rw Bw' Fw2 L2 Fw' Bw2 L2 Lw' Dw2 Uw Rw2 Dw2 Uw F2 Lw' Bw F' D2 Lw2 R2 D' Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 D2 Rw2 B2 Dw' Uw' Fw' Lw Bw L2 D2 L' Dw2 Fw2
2. Lw' Rw' L2 Bw' Dw' R' Dw2 D2 U2 F' Uw R' Bw Fw2 F2 Lw' Dw2 D Bw2 R Rw' D2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 Uw' R' D Rw2 R' Lw' D2 B Fw' Bw' R U F' Rw2 R Uw D' Rw' Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Rw' Lw' Uw' B' Lw' Dw D' U Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 F' L Fw2
3. Rw' B Bw2 Lw' L2 U' Dw Fw Lw' F2 Bw' Fw D2 Fw2 Uw B D2 Bw Lw Bw2 U' Fw' F Uw2 L Lw U2 F Uw F2 Lw' D2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 R2 F2 Uw U' B' Fw2 U F2 Bw2 Rw2 R2 F' Uw Rw D' Fw U2 Uw2 Fw2 F' Bw Rw
4. B Fw Rw Dw2 B Uw2 Rw' Uw2 L' R' D Uw2 Fw2 L2 Lw' Uw' Bw2 L' Fw' Uw Dw2 Lw' F B' Rw' Dw' F Bw' U' Rw2 R2 Fw Dw' Rw2 Lw Bw Fw' Uw L' D Uw R L' D' U2 Lw2 Uw L2 R' Bw2 B Dw Rw2 Uw2 L2 F' D2 U L2 Rw
5. Rw2 Bw' B R2 Fw' R2 D2 Fw2 Bw2 B' F Rw' F2 Uw F' Lw U2 Fw2 L Uw' Rw Fw2 L' U Lw F Lw2 L' Fw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw' R' Fw' L2 R2 Bw B R' Dw Rw2 Uw' Rw Lw' Uw U D' Lw D2 Lw' D Lw2 Rw F2 R2 U' D R' U2 Lw2
6x6
1. Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw Bw' Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 U2 L' Bw' 3Uw 3Rw 3Fw' D2 Fw2 B Dw2 3Rw' Fw2 Dw U' Rw' L 3Uw F2 Uw2 Fw L' 3Uw' L2 Rw Bw2 U R 3Rw Lw L U2 3Rw2 U 3Uw' 3Fw Rw' F Dw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 D' Bw B' Lw B' Uw2 Bw2 D2 3Rw' L2 3Uw2 B' Fw2 Rw Lw 3Rw' Fw2 3Rw2 D Rw' 3Uw L' U2 Rw Dw2 Fw U Lw' Bw2 3Rw2 Rw
2. 3Uw2 Fw2 U 3Fw' Rw' 3Fw2 U2 Bw 3Uw Fw2 Dw D' Lw2 Uw2 3Rw F Rw2 L2 D Rw' R2 Uw' B F D2 B F2 Fw U 3Uw2 3Fw2 Lw Dw' Uw2 Rw' Bw F2 U2 B L Rw2 Lw' F R' 3Uw2 R' L 3Rw Dw Bw2 U2 Fw D2 F2 U' Rw' Lw2 3Rw' L' F' L' Dw2 F L' Lw D' L' 3Uw2 R Fw2 B2 U' R' Dw 3Rw 3Uw Fw2 F2 3Fw2 Bw
3. B2 Fw F' 3Uw 3Fw2 R' L 3Uw L' D' B' U' F2 B L' B2 3Uw' L Uw' F2 3Uw' U2 Bw' U R Rw' 3Fw L U2 Uw' B 3Fw2 L Lw' 3Uw2 D2 3Fw' Uw2 Lw 3Uw' D B' Bw2 D' U2 Lw2 Uw' L' D U Fw' Rw2 Bw L2 Dw' Fw2 Rw 3Uw' Uw' U2 Fw' Bw' 3Uw Fw' Bw 3Fw' F B Uw' Fw2 D Fw Lw2 R D2 3Rw' 3Fw Rw' Fw' D2
4. Lw' 3Rw2 F 3Rw L2 Uw2 Bw' U R D' Fw Rw2 R Lw2 Uw2 U L 3Rw' R Fw2 Rw B' Lw 3Fw' U2 F Fw2 3Uw' Fw2 B2 L 3Fw Uw 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw 3Uw2 U2 Fw R' Uw2 D2 3Uw' R' Lw2 D' 3Rw' Lw' Dw' 3Rw Uw Rw' U D R2 U' Lw F2 Lw2 Uw' Bw Uw' 3Uw2 Rw F2 3Fw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Rw' 3Rw' Dw2 3Fw Dw D2 Lw' D L' F' Bw U'
5. Fw2 F Lw U 3Rw Fw2 3Uw L D2 Bw' B2 R' Rw2 F' Dw Fw U Dw' Fw R Rw L2 Bw Fw' Dw 3Uw Bw D2 3Uw 3Fw L Rw U2 3Rw' Rw Fw2 Bw' F2 3Rw 3Uw Lw' F2 Lw 3Uw2 Lw2 F2 3Rw' Lw2 Dw R2 L 3Uw' U2 F Uw2 3Rw Bw' R Fw2 Uw' 3Fw Dw' F' R' U Bw' Lw L2 U' 3Fw' 3Rw2 L' Bw' L2 F U2 Uw Bw2 3Uw' Bw
7x7
1. Dw' L' D2 U 3Bw 3Lw2 3Fw B2 3Uw' Rw' F R' 3Bw 3Dw2 3Rw R' Fw' Dw2 R Fw Bw D' Dw U' R2 L' 3Lw2 3Uw Fw F B2 U2 3Fw2 3Lw' Uw2 Lw 3Rw 3Dw2 Lw2 F' R2 3Dw2 F 3Lw2 3Bw' L' Dw' L2 3Fw2 Uw L' 3Fw Dw 3Bw Fw' 3Lw' Dw' Uw Lw' 3Uw' D' 3Fw2 Uw' Lw' L2 Uw 3Dw' 3Fw' U' Rw' 3Bw Dw' F U' 3Lw' L2 U Fw2 Dw2 3Dw 3Bw2 B Uw' U2 3Uw2 R' Lw2 3Dw' U' 3Lw B' Uw U2 Rw 3Bw 3Fw Rw Uw 3Dw' 3Rw2
2. Lw2 D2 U' Uw2 R2 B2 Dw2 3Lw2 Fw 3Lw2 B' Lw Dw2 3Bw' 3Uw2 R' 3Fw' B' 3Uw D2 3Lw2 Uw2 L2 3Fw 3Lw2 3Bw2 Lw Bw Uw2 D Lw B2 Rw2 Bw U 3Bw 3Uw' D2 3Bw' Fw L2 F2 Fw' 3Uw 3Bw' 3Fw R Rw' B F2 3Fw2 Lw' L' R2 3Fw R L Rw' D 3Dw 3Uw' Fw2 Uw' Rw Uw2 3Rw2 Lw2 Dw' B2 3Rw U Uw' 3Dw2 F Dw F' 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Bw2 F2 3Uw Uw U2 Dw 3Fw2 3Uw B' R' 3Bw' 3Fw 3Dw 3Fw' D2 3Rw2 3Bw B2 3Dw2 Dw 3Lw' 3Dw'
3. U Rw R' 3Lw 3Dw2 3Rw2 L2 U 3Fw' L R2 F2 R2 3Uw2 Bw' U2 Lw2 3Fw2 Uw' Lw Rw R' 3Rw' Uw2 D' F 3Bw Lw2 D' Lw2 Bw 3Rw2 Bw2 R Rw' 3Bw2 B2 F' D' Fw 3Uw' L' R2 Lw Fw' 3Dw2 Lw' 3Rw Rw2 D2 Uw U' Rw Dw L2 3Lw' Fw' 3Lw' Lw F2 D 3Fw' R2 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw' U2 3Rw2 3Bw2 Fw' 3Rw' R2 Bw2 3Bw R2 3Lw' Uw' Rw2 Dw2 Lw' R' Fw2 B2 Rw' 3Bw2 Uw D' Bw2 3Lw2 3Dw2 Uw D 3Fw 3Uw2 Dw' 3Dw' 3Rw Fw 3Bw2 Rw2
4. 3Rw Rw' D2 L' B F Fw2 3Dw2 3Rw2 L 3Uw' L 3Bw' Rw F2 3Uw2 3Lw2 3Dw2 Uw' B2 3Rw 3Dw D2 3Lw2 Fw2 D' U2 Fw 3Fw F2 Bw' Uw2 Fw2 B Uw2 B2 Rw R U' Rw 3Fw' 3Bw 3Lw2 Bw 3Bw' 3Fw' B2 Fw2 R2 F' 3Uw Fw2 Rw2 L' Bw 3Lw2 Fw U 3Bw2 3Dw2 Rw2 3Fw D' Dw2 U F Uw' Bw2 3Rw' 3Dw2 3Lw2 3Dw D2 F2 3Bw' 3Uw 3Bw 3Uw' 3Dw 3Fw Rw' Dw' 3Dw 3Uw2 3Fw Fw 3Rw' L2 F2 3Lw L Fw2 3Fw2 Uw' D Bw' Dw' 3Uw Rw B'
5. Rw B' Uw 3Dw2 Rw' L2 3Lw2 Lw Uw2 R2 Uw2 3Bw' D2 B2 3Uw' Fw2 3Rw 3Bw2 Fw Dw2 3Bw2 Fw' Uw' U2 3Lw' F' Fw 3Dw' B2 Fw' 3Uw' Rw' 3Fw' Lw 3Bw B2 Uw2 3Fw2 D2 F' 3Rw 3Dw2 3Fw Uw' Fw2 3Rw Lw2 3Uw F2 3Lw' D' 3Fw' 3Dw L2 Rw Dw 3Dw2 3Fw2 Dw2 Rw' Fw2 3Uw' U 3Bw Rw2 B 3Rw' Bw R' U2 3Rw2 R' 3Fw' Lw' Dw' D2 R' Bw' Uw' 3Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 Dw' D2 L Lw U Fw' B' F2 D2 3Dw2 3Rw 3Lw Uw 3Uw Bw' R' 3Uw Fw
3BLD
1. R2 L2 B D' R U' F B D2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 L' D2 L2 D Rw Uw
2. R' D' B' D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B' D2 R D B L R' Fw Uw
3. D L F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 F' R2 D2 R2 D' B2 L R B2 R U Rw2 Uw
FMC
1. R' U' F D' F' D2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R F2 U2 B U L' F2 L' U L2 R' U' F
2. R' U' F D B' R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D F2 D L F L' B' U B R' B2 R' U' F
3. R' U' F R2 F R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R2 F2 R U2 B2 R' B U F' U2 R D B2 R' U' F
OH
1. U2 R' U2 R2 B' L' U R D R2 D L2 U F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F' 
2. R2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U' B D' F R B' F2 U' L U' F' 
3. U2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L R2 F D R' F2 R B2 
4. L' U2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 R D U L' F D' U' B' L' 
5. L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' U2 D L2 R' B' D2 F D L B 
Clock
1. UR2+ DR2- DL1- UL4+ U2+ R2+ D3- L6+ ALL2+ y2 U1- R4+ D4- L2+ ALL6+ UR DR
2. UR3- DR5+ DL4+ UL6+ U4+ R6+ D3+ L3+ ALL1- y2 U1- R4- D0+ L4+ ALL4- DR DL UL
3. UR1- DR6+ DL3+ UL2+ U6+ R2- D6+ L0+ ALL4+ y2 U4+ R2- D4+ L5- ALL5+ UL
4. UR2+ DR4+ DL4+ UL3+ U4+ R3+ D2+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U1+ R0+ D3- L3+ ALL3+ UL
5. UR5+ DR4+ DL4+ UL0+ U0+ R2- D6+ L5+ ALL4+ y2 U1+ R3+ D5- L4+ ALL6+ DL
Megaminx
1. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n
2. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n
3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
4. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n
5. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n
Pyraminx
1. B' U' L' U' B L' U' B l' r' b' u 
2. L U' L' R L' R B' U' B' l' 
3. B R' U R' L' B L R U' l r b' u' 
4. B L R L R B U' R l' b' u' 
5. B' R U L' U' B' R L' l u' 
Skewb
1. B' U' R' U B R' U L' R'
2. U L R' L R B' U R' B
3. L B U L' R B R' L
4. B U L B R B' U' R U'
5. B U' B R' L B' R' B'
SQ-1
1. (-5,3)/ (5,2)/ (0,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-5)/ (6,0)/ (-4,0)`/` (-3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,-5)/
2. (0,5)/ (4,1)/ (0,6)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (1,0)`/` (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (1,0)/ (6,0) 
3. (4,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)`/` (3,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,-4) 
4. (-3,2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-4)`/` (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (6,-2)/ (-2,-1) 
5. (-5,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-4,5)/ (-3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (6,-2)`/` (-3,0)/ (4,-1)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (4,-5)/ (-1,0)/

If there aare less than five people in an event, there will not be any further rounds. If there are less than 10, there will only be 2 rounds. Again the winner of the competition is the winner of 3x3. When you have done your solves, you can submit them to me(DM me).


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Sep 5, 2022)

I sent the times!


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 7, 2022)

I also sent my times! btw I will not be able to compete in 3BLD and FMC


----------



## Hyperion (Sep 7, 2022)

Ok, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Hyperion (Sep 8, 2022)

I am going to put all of the round one rankings into a google doc that has the places and results and post it on this thread by the 10th hopefully.


----------



## Hyperion (Sep 10, 2022)

Here are the rankings: Rankings
There were not many people who submittd their results so I don't think I'm going to continue this competition.
Winners: Turtwig wins the competition with a 9.30 on 3x3.
2x2:turtwig
4x4:turtwig
5x5:turtwig
6x6:turtwig
7x7:turtwig
OH:turtwig
Skewb: DUDECUBER
Pyra: GrettGrett
Mega:turtwig
Clock: GrettGrett
3BLD: Aldhi R.
SQ-1: GrettGrett
FMC: Aldhi R.
Thanks for those who participated!


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Sep 11, 2022)

Great job everyone! And also thank you Hyperion for hosting this competition!


----------



## Hyperion (Sep 11, 2022)

You’re welcome.


----------



## Aldhi R. (Sep 11, 2022)

Thank you @Hyperion for hosting this competition.


----------

